# Color of Sand



## TerenceH (Sep 25, 2011)

I use black sand in my tanks. I was recently told that I should not be using black because my fish would not color up as well with black sand. I use black because it stands out against the red slate rock in the tanks. I use Spectra Quartz. I want something that is visually striking. I am considering tan or buff. Any suggestions, advice etc?

http://spectraquartz.com/flooring-colors-grades.htm


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

Fish normally color up more on dark bottoms. http://www.redflint.com/aquarium_sand.htm may be an option depending on where you live. Their PFS is the same product. One thing to consider is that in nature, the rocks and sand generally match as the rocks are the source of the sand.


----------



## TerenceH (Sep 25, 2011)

So using black sand against red rocks will be ok?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Different fish react differently. My leleupi were gray over black and orange over sand-color. The rest of my fish seem OK. Try it and see.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

Why would a fish color up less on dark sand? :-?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The fish may try to blend with his surroundings. A bright orange leleupi will dull his colors to more closely match the black.

You can have the opposite problem as well. He may fade out his orange to try to match white.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

I didn`t know tried to match their color environement. Interresting... Thanks!


----------



## TerenceH (Sep 25, 2011)

I am doing a community tang tank. 3D background made from gutters with burnt red rocks. The tank is acrylic with black background. The gutters are spaced with Val growing between them. There will be cyps, julis, buescheri, comp shell, and maybe some gobies. With this information what would be the best color of sand? Suggestions?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Either should work with those.


----------



## jamess497 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think Black sand is better for tank.


----------



## gilberbt (Aug 1, 2009)

I have had black gravel and white sand in my tank in the past. The fish seemed to color up more with the white sand, but the black also looked very sharp. Also my tank was a lot brighter with the white sand vs black gravel with the same lighting and I think that effect of the reflection off the white sand makes the fish seem more colorful and brighter too. I liked both but now I switched to a medium grade mixed sand (quickcrete all purpose sand) for a more natual look. So its really up to personal preference.


----------

